# Henny



## rony (May 18, 2015)

Man goes to the doctor.  The doctor gave him six months to live.  He couldn't pay his bill, so the doctor gave him six more months.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 18, 2015)

....the man should ask for an extended 5 year payment plan...welcome to the forum, rony.


----------



## applecruncher (May 18, 2015)

Then he said he needs a second opinion, and doctor said "Okay, you're also ugly."

(Rodney Dangerfield)


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 19, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Then he said he needs a second opinion, and doctor said "Okay, you're also ugly."
> 
> (Rodney Dangerfield)


----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2015)

Man phones doctor and tells him, "I think the baby is coming. Her contractions are two minutes apart."  

Doctor says, "Is this her first child?"

"No, you idiot. This is her husband."


----------



## Falcon (May 19, 2015)

When I was born, I was SO ugly, the doctor spanked my mother.


----------



## jujube (May 19, 2015)

Man is given two weeks to live.  He goes home and tells his wife that he wants her mother to come visit.  His wife says, "Oh, darling, I always thought you disliked my mother and now it's so sweet of you to want her to be here with you in your last days."  The man says, "Well, I only have two weeks to live and two weeks with your mother will feel like six months."


----------



## Jackie22 (May 19, 2015)

Doctor says to a man "You're pregnant!" The man says "How does a man get pregnant?" The doctor says "The usual way, a little wine, a little dinner...."


----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2015)

Hear about the pregnant man? He went out with a telephone operator and she reversed the charges.


----------



## rony (May 19, 2015)

Once during prohibition, I was forced to live on nothing but food and water.  -  WC Fields


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2015)

Man walks into a psychiatrist's office. 
 "What do you do for a living"?

"I'm an auto mechanic".
"Get under the couch"!


----------

